# Mule hints



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I wanna made a mule myself and needs some hints... Which is the best wood (plywood) without any kind of core to make a safety mule?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I've used 18 mm birch multiplex and haven't had any problems


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey bud if you have a fork big enough then a mule made from a natural fork is the best idea in my opinion
I made this from a Yew fork. 90% size


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I have this 3 
Can try if one of this fits


----------

